# Your fave Opi colour!



## duke.bailey (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey, just like to say I'm going mad for Opi at the moment, but I don't know which colours to order next! I find it hard to see which colour they are over the internet (had some disasters with colours!!!), so I'm wondering, which colours do you guys like??? Btw, doesn't have to be Opi either, anything nice will do!!!

Thanks!!! xxx


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 31, 2008)

my favorites are: la-poz-itivley hot ( a bright hot pink) and pompei purple (pink but has an irredescent purple but wouldn't call it purple) and russian navy ( a gorgeous deep blue) I also really like the new opi India collection the new pink shade with it. i forgot the name


----------



## sesame (Mar 31, 2008)

- I'm really not a waitress

- Russian to a party

- Lincoln park after dark

- Soho nice to meet you


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 31, 2008)

Bubble Bath

Los Cabos Coral

An Affair in Red Square

Have You Seen My Limo?

There's more, but the names are eluding me ATM.


----------



## fawp (Mar 31, 2008)

I love Bubble Bath. Very chic and classy.


----------



## Keely_H (Mar 31, 2008)

Another fan of "I'm Not Really a Waitress"


----------



## Jessica (Mar 31, 2008)

Lincoln Park After Dark

Siberian Nights

Sweet Heart


----------



## maryfitz24 (Apr 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Keely_H* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Another fan of "I'm Not Really a Waitress" Me too!


----------



## duke.bailey (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys! I feel the need to make another order soon, will def include:

-I'm not a waitress

-Bubble Bath

-Pompeii Purple

and some others!

Does anyone have any faves from the Australia Collection??? Love the names!


----------



## love2482 (Apr 2, 2008)

My chihuaua bites! It's a redish/orange color! I love it and the name!


----------



## LilDee (Apr 2, 2008)

"It's All Greek To Me" (toes) and "Tutti Fruity Tonga" (fingers)

My favorite red tone would be "I'm Not Really a Waitress"


----------



## bCreative (Apr 4, 2008)

Lincoln Park After Dark


----------



## Domitilla (Apr 4, 2008)

lincoln park at midnight and i'm india mood for love


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Apr 4, 2008)

I loooooveee introducing the rockettes or something like that. Its fuschia or dark fuschia anyway with gold glitter! =]


----------



## -VC- (May 23, 2008)

I have so many! But my faves are:

Lincoln Park At Midnight (am I the only person who prefers this to the After Dark version? lol)

Sanderella (OMG this is stunning, but D/C




)

Elephantastic Pink

Strawberry Margarita

Italian Love Affair

I'm India Mood For Love

Have You Seen My Limo?

Tutti Frutti Tonga

Charmed By a Snake

Do You Lilac It?

Hey Get in Lime

All That Razzberry

Got a Date To-Knight

Pink of Hearts

Bubble Bath

Santiago Sangria

Up the Amazon Without a Paddle

Hollywood Blonde

and many more


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 4, 2008)

Bubble Bath, and A Little Nookie.. I love natural shades.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 4, 2008)

Is that a trick question? lol I love all my OPI colours!

Though I must say when it comes to my toes I stick to reds, and the red I probably use most would be an affair in red square. I'll have a think about some of my other favourites and report back.


----------



## ticki (Jun 4, 2008)

i've red the script

that's a great color. kind of a darker red.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 5, 2008)

For a bright color, I really like Tropical Punch.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 5, 2008)

big apple red.

the only red thats red enough for me.


----------



## bulbul (Jun 5, 2008)

la-poz-itivley hot I love it


----------



## Sharifa (Aug 12, 2008)

My all-time favorite is Pompeii Purple (looks more like fuschia to me though)


----------



## msmack (Aug 12, 2008)

Lincoln park after dark, for sure!


----------



## BeachBarbie (Aug 12, 2008)

I usually wear Hopelessly in Love on my fingers, it's a very very pale pale pink. I'm currently wearing Sweet Heart, which is almost the same color, with maybe just a hint less pigment. My mom likes I'm Not Really a Waitress on her toes.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 12, 2008)

lincoln park after dark/lincoln park at midnight are both beautiful dark purples. at midnight is the more shimmery one which i find goes on a little easier.

and i really like siberian nights from the russian collection. its essentially black with two to three coats, but with a sort of blueberry coloured tint. its a creme too which is lovely.

i also just bought yoga-ta get this blue from the india collection- its the most gorgeous sapphire shade.

my trick with looking up opi colours is to look for swatches on All Lacquered Up - A Nail Polish Fanatic's Resource or to google image search the name of the polish +"opi".

or also ebay sellers sometimes have actual pictures of their products rather than ones just from the site.

hope i helped!


----------



## seagirl77 (Aug 20, 2008)

My favorite OPI is Who are you wearing?


----------



## retroxxkittie (Aug 23, 2008)

its from the new line,my grandmum got me some because she is in cosmetolegy i think its called *Parlez-vous OPI?*


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 23, 2008)

Time-Less is More.

I only have that one and Do You Lilac It? But I can't help but keep staring at my nails.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Aug 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *retroxxkittie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif its from the new line,my grandmum got me some because she is in cosmetolegy i think its called *Parlez-vous OPI?* I just got that one about 2 weeks ago. Love the color!


----------



## Shelley (Aug 24, 2008)

My favorites are..

Altar Ego

My Chihuahua Bites!

I'm Not Really A Waitress

20 Candles On My Cake

Holy Pink Pagoda

Nicole by OPI- Respect The World


----------



## Tornwonderland (Aug 25, 2008)

Lunch at the Delhi from the India Collection. It's a light pinkish coral that looks fab on EVERY skin tone.


----------



## moccah (Aug 27, 2008)

Im indi-a mood for love

Espresso your style

Makes men blush

Alpine snow

And Lunch at the delhi!!

Love OPI


----------



## pink.princess (Aug 28, 2008)

I love any of the dark purple tones - Russian Navy, Siberian Nights, Black Cherry Chutney, Lincoln Park After Midnight!

Colors - A True Ab-Original is fun for summer. Big Apple Red is a nice bright red. Elephant-astic Pink is the pink someone else mentioned earlier from the India Collection, which I LOVE. And I love putting Yo-gatta Get This Blue on my toes!

I really want to try Give me a Coral Sometime, which I think might be from the Mod collection, and Louvre Me, Louvre Me Not from the new France collection!


----------



## lolaB (Sep 10, 2008)

Pompei Purple. I love it!


----------



## LookLovely429 (Sep 10, 2008)

Pistol Packin' Pink

Peach-A-Boo!

Black Cherry Chutney

ElePhantastic Pink

I'm Indi-a Mood For Love

Keys to My Karma

That's Hot Pink

Brights Power

Mother Road Rose

Hoodoo Voodoo?!

Senorita Rose-alita


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 10, 2008)

Don't Socra-tease Me. Gorgeous red


----------



## jeansguyokc (Sep 21, 2008)

Matte Nail Envy is my favorite. 2-3 coats and it lasts 2 weeks or more. Gives my nails a soft buffed natural color.


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 27, 2008)

Hmmm.

-Not Really a Waitress

-Black Tie Optional

-Red the Script


----------



## Aggie125 (Jan 14, 2009)

- Baby, it's Coal Outside (black with some sparkles)

- The Thrill of Brazil (pretty red)


----------

